# [H]Comics, Books, White Dwarf some Ebay bits and pieces [W] Paypal (UK)



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok I have a load of Star Wars books, Comics and White Dwarfs for sale. Also have a load of bits on Ebay including Forgeworld Angron of the World Eaters, Space Marine Vindicator, Whirlwind, IG Catachans, including Female Catachan with Grenade Launcher Ltd Edition. There is also Kharn the Betrayer, a Compressor and Airbrush, N64 with Pokemon Stadium, Gameboy Advance SP and some manga and anime films.

Outside of Ebay I have:
Star Wars New Jedi Order;
The Final Prophecy
Force Heretic 1- Remnant
Force Heretic 2- Refuge
Force Heretic 3- Reunion
Destinys Way
The Unifying Force
Edge of Victory 1- Conquest
Balance Point
Agents of Chaos 1- Heros Trial
Agents of Chaos 2- Jedi Eclipse
Vector Prime
Star by Star
Rebel Stand
Rebel Dream
Dark Journey this has some loose pages at the front where the binding is loose
None New Jedi Order Star Wars
Legacy of the Force- Betrayal
Outbound Flight
Survivors Quest
Revenge of the Sith

Star Wars Titan Comics 1-24 I believe this is the full run of these comics
Batman Legends 23-28
Batman 1-9
Justice League 47-52
Superman/Batman Annual No.1
The Spirit No.1
Transformers 1-B
Transformers Generations 1,5 & 6

Marvel Comics
Incredible Hulk 1-3, 14
Spiderman 60 Back in Black
Marvel Legends 36, 65-74
Mighty World of Marvel 20-34
Avengers Unconquered 23-33, 38 & 39
Avengers Assemble 1-10, 19-21 (2 copies of no.22)
Wolverine and Deadpool 2008- 141, 150, 151, 153-159
2009 167-171
Rebooted 5&6 9-30 (2 copies of 32) 33-39, 42-50 (2 copies of 50)
Essential X Men 164-166, 168-173, 181-184
Rebooted 2010 2&3, 7-38 (2x 38), 41-46 (2 copies of 45)

Wolverine Origins 9, 11&12, 17&18, 22
Wolverine Civil War 44&47

Marvel Civil War- Avengers United 100, Avengers Unconquered 1-8, Marvel Legends 30-34, Mighty World of Marvel 78-84, Fantastic Four Adventures 46-54, Spiderman 46-59
Wolverine & Deadpool 160- 166, Essential X-Men 174-180
Planet Hulk- Mighty World of Marvel 85& 86
World War Hulk- 1&2
Siege- Marvel Legends 61-64, Avengers Unconquered 34-37
Chaos War- Mighty World of Marvel 35-38, Hulk 4&5
Secret Invasion- Wolverine & Deadpool 7&8, Essential X Men 4-6
Fear Itself- Hulk 14-16, Spiderman 80-82, Marvel Legends 80-84, Mighty World of Marvel 46-48, Avengers Assemble 13-17, Wolverine & Deadpool 42-50 (2 copies of 50)
Essential X Men 39-40 (2 Copies of 40)

White Dwarf Magazine 306-308 Jun- Aug 05
310, 312, 313 Oct, Dec, Jan 05/06
315 Mar 06, 331, 332 July Aug 07
335-366 July-Jun 07-09
368-379 Aug-July 09-11
382, 384 Oct, Dec 11
386-393 Feb-Sep 12
Oct 12- Jun 13, Aug 13, Oct 13 & Nov 13

Ebay Listings can be found on these links, ending in the next hour

http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/vaughany1986
http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/gingergillian


----------

